# Looking for any retired British Police officers



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Bit of a long shot but apart from myself, are there any retired ex British Police officers who have retired to SA and would care to get in touch for a chat. 
Joanne, been bit of a wait but got my residency at last. At least i belong here now and can move forward.


----------



## Langers78 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, how about an ex British Prison Governor?  Happy to chat about the CJS here or back in the UK?


perky said:


> Bit of a long shot but apart from myself, are there any retired ex British Police officers who have retired to SA and would care to get in touch for a chat.
> Joanne, been bit of a wait but got my residency at last. At least i belong here now and can move forward.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The two of you should volunteer to sort out the SA Justice system.
I have a feeling that you two could have the whole thing running like clockwork in a very short time.


----------

